# JH Leg #2



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats to Team Winter!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoo  Congratulations.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

YAY Winter!! Congratulations!! And where are the details and photos??


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Fantastic! Half way there!!!! Congratulations you two.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to you two...


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations! You are on your way!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Way to go Winter!!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Way to Go!! Congrats!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

No photo's but here are the details.

52 dogs entered. Two flights of 26 dogs each. The same set ups for both flights.

Water first.
Pop and throw that landed on land, amongst a few goose decoys. Dogs were sent from water's edge, and swam for about 45 yards to get to the bird. Winter swam across got out, checked out the big goose decoy that her bird landed in front of, picked up her bird and swam back. No dogs cheated out but a couple cheated on the way back. Mark two was around 120 degrees from mark one. Live flier straight out 45 yards. Winter's fell about 35 yards out. No problem.

Land next.
The set up was into a small valley. Mark one was live flier. Flier fell into over ankle cover that had a bunch of 5 foot tall and 4 foot round grass tuffs. I sent her and I thought she might pin it since you got a really good look at it going down, but no. It took her longer than I thought it would for her to find it, but she did set up a nice tight hunt and stayed in the AOF. Not many dogs pinned this mark. Since the other flight ran the set up first maybe there was just alot of scent around.
Mark two was down in to small valley, up other side, across dirt track, and out into short grass for pop and throw about 100 yards out. Winter had no problem with this bird, but I thought for a second she was going to visit the pop and throw station after she picked it up. A whistle changed her mind and brought her in.
I thought that this test harder than our first Junior test but nothing that she could not do. She handled it like any other training day.
I'm very proud of my Winter girl!


----------

